# Clover is 14(non GSD)



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Happy 14th birthday dear Clover, you are our lucky charm! Living with two GSD's at your age gives you the challenge every day to keep up with them!


----------



## Keeyah (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy birthday Clover! Love your 'necklace' and furry feet! Hope you have many more birthdays!


----------



## YANNI (Dec 20, 2006)

Happy Birthday Clover! You are very cute with
those furry feet! Love your sweet name.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

* <span style='font-size: 26pt'>  <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style="color: #FF6666"> HAPPY 14th BIRTHDAY BEAUTIFUL CLOVER!</span> </span>  </span> *


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

She is a beautiful girl!!! You just want to give her a hug.

Happy birthday, I wish you many more


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

to a very pretty girl! 

What a perfect name for a girl born on St. Pat's day.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Thanks all! here is a puppy pic of her, Stomper~ our first GSD x is the first pic and Clover is below, both at eight weeks.
Clover is a golden/border x


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

She is just beautiful. Happy, happy birthday, sweet girl! She reminds me of my shelter/keeshond mix Murphy. This should be encouraging - Murphy is going to be 17 in October. She's been deaf for several years, but other than that, she's just amazing. Runs fast still, no stumbling - absolutely no physical signs of aging other than the deafness and of course her eyes have that senior dog look to them. I wish for many more birthdays for your beautiful girl!!!

Murph has those furry feet too!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Happy Birthday beautiful girl!!! I hope you have the best birthday ever!!!!! 
Rosa


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Fourteen years?!?! May you live another fourteen (or more!!)









A bunch of Irish Kisses to Clover!









your friends,
ZamO'Boni and Camper McCrazy


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday Clover!!!!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

What a wonderful looking 14 yr. old, Happy Birthday!


----------

